# Some New Mixing Gear



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (31/5/14)

capetocuba said:


> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Oh yes, indispensable.


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Oh yes, indispensable.


Just made up 3 x 30ml 12mg 50/50 PG/VG in 3 different flavours, all in under 10 mins. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cat (31/5/14)

What else are you using? How do you get liquid out of a bottle with a syringe? 
Does the plunger handle stay in the plunger/slider thing? (When i've used oil in syringes, it comes apart.) 

i'm struggling with this. 

The 30ml bottles i got from mtbakervapor have smaller than usual necks. At one point, the liquid woudn't go in and i found that an air bubble had formed and was holding liquid in the neck. i tried poking it with a little cable tie, didn't work, eventually came right. And the nozzles are too big, the blunt kind, standard eyedrops nozzles. 

i need some 50ml bottles. 

The 10ml measuring cylinder is ok, but not having a spout makes it a bit difficult to decant from it into a bottle. 

i need some little funnels - like miniature funnels. i saw some somewhere, too long ago to remember. ebay...


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

Cat said:


> What else are you using? How do you get liquid out of a bottle with a syringe?
> Does the plunger handle stay in the plunger/slider thing? (When i've used oil in syringes, it comes apart.)
> 
> i'm struggling with this.
> ...


I pour straight from bottle containing flavour/VG/PG into upturned syringe while holding nozzle tip closed with finger to required quantity. Plunger has already been removed. I then insert plunger (rubber part only) while still blocking syringe nozzle/hole and turn upright. Then squirt into 30mm bottle. I always put flavour in first, then the nic base, then VG and PG. I have flasks etc, but this is easier and no fuss. With the thinner syringes (1ml ones) I could draw straight out of flavour bottle. Hope this helps and you understand my wording

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (31/5/14)

syringe needles do the job, buy from pharmacy and blunt with file or angle grinder


----------



## capetocuba (31/5/14)

denizenx said:


> syringe needles do the job, buy from pharmacy and blunt with file or angle grinder


I have them blunt pink needles and they take too long especially with VG being so thick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

yeah i also need to get me some bigger gauge syringe needles


----------



## Andre (1/6/14)

denizenx said:


> yeah i also need to get me some bigger gauge syringe needles


Like the needles of this one:


----------



## Jimbo (1/6/14)

I'm using a plastic tube thingy, that I got from the pet shop. These tubes are used with the air pumps of fish tanks. It makes it very easy to get liquid from bottles with small neck openings using a syringe of any size.Also note that I cut the one end of the tube at an angle so it doesn't suck onto the bottom of the bottle you taking the liquid from.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/14)

Jimbo said:


> I'm using a plastic tube thingy, that I got from the pet shop. These tubes are used with the air pumps of fish tanks. It makes it very easy to get liquid from bottles with small neck openings using a syringe of any size.Also note that I cut the one end of the tube at an angle so it doesn't suck onto the bottom of the bottle you taking the liquid from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome solution.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

Jimbo said:


> I'm using a plastic tube thingy, that I got from the pet shop. These tubes are used with the air pumps of fish tanks. It makes it very easy to get liquid from bottles with small neck openings using a syringe of any size.Also note that I cut the one end of the tube at an angle so it doesn't suck onto the bottom of the bottle you taking the liquid from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/14)

Lovely syringes guys
@mathhee, the one you posted looks like an industrial strength one LOL

Ps - i have a blunt needle syringe from eciggies I think it was - takes quite a while to decant the high VG Vape Craving juices from @RevnLucky7. I pull the plunger up and wait for about 30 secs till the liquid pulls into the syringe. Works well but just takes a bit of time. Other juices I have used this syringe on work quickly. Not DIY I know, but just commenting on experiences with ready made juice.


----------



## capetocuba (1/6/14)

Jimbo said:


> I'm using a plastic tube thingy, that I got from the pet shop. These tubes are used with the air pumps of fish tanks. It makes it very easy to get liquid from bottles with small neck openings using a syringe of any size.Also note that I cut the one end of the tube at an angle so it doesn't suck onto the bottom of the bottle you taking the liquid from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be scouting for this early next week ... thank you


----------

